# New build suggestions



## LordVoldemort (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello to everyone, this is my first post here.

My PC turned 9 years old this month and I want to build a new one, I'll be primarily using it for gaming.

Processor: Intel i5 9600K

Motherboard:  MSI MPG Z390M GAMING EDGE AC WIFI 

RAM:Gskill RIPJAWS V 1x8GB 3000MHz

Graphic Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Windforce OC 6GB GDDR6 192 Bit

HDD: WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE

SSD: WESTERN DIGITAL Green 240GB Internal SSD

PSU: Cooler Master MWE 550 Gold

Cabinet: Cooler Master MASTERBOX LITE 5 RGB (Top Ventilation)


Kindly suggest improvements and Intel i5 9600K supports memory upto 2666MHz only I was wondering if there'd be compatibility issues.


Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This article due for updating.

https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...e-teams-recommended-builds-2018-a-668661.html


----------



## LordVoldemort (Feb 25, 2019)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

LordVoldemort said:


> BUMP!!!


Easy there pal! Patience is a virtue! Did you have a look at the builds linked to in Corday's reply?


----------



## LordVoldemort (Feb 25, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> Easy there pal! Patience is a virtue! Did you have a look at the builds linked to in Corday's reply?


"This article due for updating", that's what Corday said and he's right buying 7th Gen Intel i5 and Z270 in 2019 makes little to no sense.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

LordVoldemort said:


> "This article due for updating", that's what Corday said and he's right buying 7th Gen Intel i5 and Z270 in 2019 makes little to no sense.


Right, hence the "be patient" advisory as the article is soon to be updated with the "latest" stuff.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Remember that the memory controller is integrated into the processor package, so get memory that is supported by it, and also make sure you get memory that is listed on the motherboard's QVL for guaranteed compatibility. I recommend getting a set of 2x 4GB memory instead of a single 8GB stick so as to run a dual-channel config and benefit from its performance.

You haven't listed your cpu cooler. Do you plan on going liquid or sticking with air cooling? Also, do you plan on overclocking? Make sure the cooler you choose will fit in the case, as well as the graphics card. Cooler height and gpu card length are what to mostly keep in mind as far as their profiles (dimensions) go.


----------



## LordVoldemort (Feb 25, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> I recommend getting a set of 2x 4GB memory instead of a single 8GB stick so as to run a dual-channel config and benefit from its performance.


Okay, I'll add 2x8GB then.



Stancestans said:


> You haven't listed your cpu cooler. Do you plan on going liquid or sticking with air cooling? Also, do you plan on overclocking?


No, I don't guess I'd stick with air cooler.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I like a lot of what you chose but would do a 650 Watt Psu and use Seasonic or EVGA, as Cooler Master are great cases but their psus are among the poorest quality IMHO. I agree two sticks of ram way better than 1 but with that cpu and video card I would do 16 gb ram as those prices have been coming down lately.


LordVoldemort said:


> Hello to everyone, this is my first post here.
> 
> My PC turned 9 years old this month and I want to build a new one, I'll be primarily using it for gaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordVoldemort (Feb 25, 2019)

Rich-M said:


> I like a lot of what you chose



Hi Rich, thanks, I spent quite a lot time coming up with all these stuff. GTX 1660 Ti isn't even out yet it's up for pre-orders tho.

Initially I wanted a Ryzen 5 2600x with Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming but changed my mind.

Ryzen 5 2600x costs INR 19,100 here, i5 9600K is INR 24,300.
X470 costs INR 14,000 while Z390 costs INR 17,000.

So if you could convince me to go back to AMD build, that'd help me save some money.



Rich-M said:


> but would do a 650 Watt Psu and use Seasonic or EVGA, as Cooler Master are great cases but their psus are among the poorest quality IMHO.


We have either Corsair or Cooler Master here, sometimes Antec too. Seasonic are quite expensive and rarely found, EVGA just non existent. I'd be thankful if you could suggest some other PSU.



Rich-M said:


> I agree two sticks of ram way better than 1 but with that cpu and video card I would do 16 gb ram as those prices have been coming down lately.


Yes I will add 2x8GB.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Intel cpus are still probably the best but I seriously doubt you would regret the Ryzen 2600 either as the Ryzen is a serious competitor and I doubt the average user will see much difference. Antec is certainly preferable to Cooler Master Cpu and these models are best: HCG M, Neo Eco 400-450, True Power New and Classic, and Edge and Edge II. Seasonic are higher priced for a reason and remember many consider that component the most important in the build so if a reason to buy the Seasonic is saving money on the Ryzen then that could be the best reason of all to go AMD.


----------



## LordVoldemort (Feb 25, 2019)

Rich-M said:


> so if a reason to buy the Seasonic is saving money on the Ryzen then that could be the best reason of all to go AMD.


Antec HCG850 costs same as Seasonic 650W and they both cost twice as much as the Cooler Master I've listed that's how expensive they are so if I go with Seasonic and AMD build I'd be saving nothing.

Good thing is that Antec Neo Eco 650W is available so I'd just add it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

So you know the Antec models I gave you are all those which are made by Seasonic.
I knew you wouldn't save anything going with Seasonic what I was suggesting was the money saved on the cpu could be added to the psu price.
So you know I am a system builder and while there are a few psus that I believe to be worse than Cooler Master, Cooler Master is pretty much as bad as you can buy. I used them one year and not only did they not last a year, but the RMA's were so difficult I decided it was easier to throw them away than waste freight money and time getting more of them refurbished, yet! And the amount of difficulty I had even finding the RMA route amazed me. The way these went were the smelly endings with sparks flying and near fires on 6 of the 12 of them in less than a year.
If any of you have ever smelled a burnt ballast in a fluorescent tube that is the smell of these much like the Bestec junk psus used to do in E-Machines or Hi Pros HP used. 
After 6 went that way I went back to all the people I had used them in their builds and replaced them free of charge. Oh and I actually had 3 different models so it was more than just a bad model.


----------

